# Cure for smelly shoes?



## Conshine (29 Jan 2008)

I have tried in-soles (?) the spray stuff and the smell of my shoes improve for a bit, but not too long later, they smell awful.
Trainers are worse.
Shoes / trainers are all in good condition, not old or tatty, so am unwilling to throw them and buy new ones (wifes suggestion).

Any ideas?

Its good that this forum is anonymous!


----------



## z104 (29 Jan 2008)

wash feet every day for a start 

Use mycil or other talcs to keep feet dry. Use good cotton socks not cheap socks made from polyester.

Take runners off after you have finished training and let the air at them.

Sweat is the main cause as the bacteria feeds on it and lets off a smell.

You could try washing them in the washing machine.

If you actively run then you should change your runners every 100 miles or so.


----------



## Caveat (29 Jan 2008)

Agree with above, also, bear in mind the quality of the footwear - if it's a bit 'plasticky', smells will never be long in developing no matter what precautions you take!


----------



## pc7 (29 Jan 2008)

when you take them off if you put one of the bounce sheets for the dryer in they smell lovely after that


----------



## truthseeker (29 Jan 2008)

if you are putting them in the washing machine make sure and use a 'biological' powder with them to eat the bacteria.

generally speaking you need to treat your feet - the shoes are only a symptom, if you tend to have damp squashy feet then go barefoot as much as possible, the key is keeping those feet DRY!!! Dry them with a hairdryer before putting on shoes if youve just had a shower or washed them.


----------



## Conshine (29 Jan 2008)

Niallers said:


> Take runners off after you have finished training and let the air at them.


 
Ah, sorry for the trainers/runners mistake - You can take the man out of England, but you cant take England out of the man..!


Thanks for the replies.

My feet are always clean and dry.
But yes, there are times when they probably get a bit damp in the rain etc.

Maybe the socks coule be a problem, causing more sweating than normal.

But the above comments are how to prevent it from happening.

Any thoughts on how to cure the existing problem with the shoes?

The awful weather this morning means that my shoes are a bit damp - this will contribute to the problem today.


----------



## Harlequin (29 Jan 2008)

It's more of a problem if you don't alternate your footwear. If you wear the same pair of runners every day you probably should get a new pair after six months.


----------



## z109 (29 Jan 2008)

You need to dry the shoes first. Maybe underneath a radiator? (i.e. close to a low heat source, but not close enough that it will cause the shoes to harden/warp).

Anyway, once they are dry, wallop loads of talc inside the runners/shoes, then shake it around inside them. This should kill off the bacteria causing the smell. Washing runners may ruin the insoles (and so the support), so I wouldn't recommend that.

If you're wearing leather soled shoes in this weather, you may want to think about getting rubber overlays on the soles to keep the damp out, otherwise the leather inners will rot. You can get spray guard for the uppers, but I find it makes them hard to polish afterwards and ruins the shiny shoes leather effect!


----------



## ney001 (29 Jan 2008)

Conshine said:


> I have tried in-soles (?) the spray stuff and the smell of my shoes improve for a bit, but not too long later, they smell awful.
> Trainers are worse.
> Shoes / trainers are all in good condition, not old or tatty, so am unwilling to throw them and buy new ones (wifes suggestion).
> 
> ...



Hey, 

just leave them in the freezer overnight - cold kills all bacteria and they do not smell at all afterwards - my better half has to do this from time to time as he also has smelly shoes despite showering daily etc - of course we're lucky we have a spare freezer in the shed which we use. - Try it guaranteed to work!


----------



## pernickety (29 Jan 2008)

Bread soda, shake a little into shoes after every use.


----------



## mathepac (29 Jan 2008)

After using runners, take the insoles out before washing, drying or freezing them.

Wear good, cotton or wool, socks.

For a refresher, put a few drops of tea-tree or other essential oil on a piece of cotton wool and leave in the shoes overnight.

Get your chiropodist to scrape the hard skin off the heels and soles of you feet.

Have your therapist / partner massage your feet with a nice mix of carrier oil and essential oil to help you relax after a hard day.


----------



## Lauren (29 Jan 2008)

mathepac said:


> Have your therapist / partner massage your feet with a nice mix of carrier oil and essential oil to help you relax after a hard day.


 

And pay them well....


----------



## mercman (29 Jan 2008)

If the problem is coming from your feet, but a tin of / or fresh tomatoes, put them in a basin of boiling water  and after cooling, put your feet in for approx 20 / 30 minutes. This will take the smell  of sweating out of your feet.  Before you all fall over laughing this is one of the only known ways to rid the male human body of BO as well.


----------



## mathepac (29 Jan 2008)

mercman said:


> If the problem is coming from your feet, but a tin of / or fresh tomatoes, put them in a basin of boiling water  and after cooling, put your feet in for approx 20 / 30 minutes. This will take the smell  of sweating out of your feet.  Before you all fall over laughing this is one of the only known ways to rid the male human body of BO as well.



One of the others being fresh (human) urine. Used by the Romans for personal hygiene as well as laundry.


----------



## Yeager (29 Jan 2008)

The only product i find that actually works for smelly/sweety feet/shoes is Desenex powder. The stuff comes in a blue metal container (thnk its made by Roche) and just shake a small bit in your shoes/traniers before use. 

This stuff genuienly works!


----------

